# B&G of Eibach Lowering Springs?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

b&g go lower then eibachs just for your info


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes I did notice that, it should still sit slightly above the tires though correct?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

its about a 2 finger gap


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Perfect! How's the ride quality?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> Perfect! How's the ride quality?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


i had the eibachs,it was stiffer just over bigger bumps you could feel them


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Good luck with your Cruze*

The iebachs lower the back more than the front. Doesn't make sense to me. I installed the B&G and am very happy with them.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pedders are great quality and can't even tell the car is lowered. Has about an inch and a half above tire. I'm on 17in motegi's


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I have Eibachs and find the front went down just a little bit too much, both from a ride quality and a visual point of view. The rear looks just about perfect for me, the front has the top of the tire almost even with the fender (about 1/2 finger gap). I'm thinking about raising the front about 1/4" to better match the rear and to keep it from bottoming out on large bumps. There's not much suspension travel in the front of the Cruze, so having it that low on a spring-only install means an impact on larger sharp bumps.

Check out my posts in the "lowered" sticky up top for pics.


----------

